# Comment faire connaitre son App sur l'AppStore.



## skynext (31 Octobre 2013)

Voila tout est dans le titre 
J'ai développé une application pour iPhone/iPod Touch,elle a été approuvée par Apple et je cherche désormais à la faire connaitre.Je poste donc ici dans l'espoir que quelqu'un puisse partager son experience(comment faut-t-il s'y prendre,...etc).

J'ai 16 ans et je développe durant mon temps libre, je n'ai donc évidement pas de "budget" marketing.

Merci !


----------



## Larme (31 Octobre 2013)

Ce n'est pas aisé, et si y'a des gens qui bossent dans le marketing à plein temps, ce n'est pas pour rien.
Il faut avoir une cible marketing :
Jeunes, plus adultes, etc.
Il faut un site web/page FaceBook, faire du bouche à oreille, etc.
Il faut être vu, et les réseaux sociaux sont utiles à ça (FesseBook, Twitter, etc.).
Travailler le référencement (par exemple lors d'une recherche Google favoriser le fait de tomber sur ta page/site web), etc.
Il faut évidemment que l'application soit soignée, et qu'elle suscite un intérêt, mettre en avant ce qu'elle apporte à l'utilisateur et pourquoi il doit absolument la télécharger...
Dans le cas d'applications payante, il peut être intéressant de filer des codes, faire des promos, contacter différents sites web parlant d'iPhone/iOS et d'applications.


----------



## skynext (31 Octobre 2013)

elle est gratuite et je possède un site web (Skynext dites moi comment vous le trouvez )mais j'ai l'impression que l'AppStore c'est un un peu la jungle et ne voit pas trop de moyens de sortir du lot,..


----------



## dainfamous (31 Octobre 2013)

super Appli et très agréable site, 

je ne peux que te féliciter et te pousser a continuer sur cette voix


----------



## skynext (31 Octobre 2013)

Merci !


----------



## Powerdom (14 Novembre 2013)

Très bonne application que je découvre. 
Vous devriez entrer en contact avec macgé pour qu'il en parle dans sa rubrique journalière d'application gratuite 

Un léger reproche toute fois, le fond sans cesse en mouvement, je n'ai pas trouve pour le stopper et la couleur grise des caractères. J'ai un peu de mal a lire...


----------



## skynext (16 Novembre 2013)

Merci ! Je vais voir pour  changer la police sur le site ce sera plus lisible 
j'ai contacté MacG pour figurer dans les Apps gratuites du jour mais je n'ai pas de réponse.Si une rédacteur ce serait cool


----------

